# Need a really good PPG Ceiling paint! Help!



## CNQ (Mar 5, 2010)

Currently, I am using Sherwin Williams 400 Flat on all my ceilings. This is all new construction by the way. I find one finish coat looks really good with a very consistent finish. no flashing at all. Its almost chaulk flat and it also touches up really good. Does anyone have any experience with a Pittsburgh paint that is similar? I'm looking for a very flat, chaulk flat, finish with really good hide.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have not found any Pittsburgh/Porter ceiling whites that I like. I use Ben Moore's Muresco Classic Formula.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe Wall Supreme, I did a new construction 3 years ago with that and it came ok, I think Sean uses PPG maybe he can give better advise :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good stuff right here. 

http://buyat.ppg.com/rep_pafpainttools_files/pghpaints/tdb/17-45.PDF


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

47 line. It is called Multi Pro.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

My go to PPG ceiling paint is 50-35. Have always had very good results & easy to work with. I see its very similar to the 17-45 suggested earlier.

ppg.com/rep_pafpainttools_files/pghpaints/tdb/50-35.PDF


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Try that again:

http://buyat.ppg.com/rep_pafpainttools_files/pghpaints/tdb/50-35.PDF


----------

